# Cube Cover Tutorial



## Thomas Henrissat (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi everyone !

This is my first post here, and it is my way of giving back something to this community.

So I made a tutorial on how to make a cube cover like the ones used in competitions. It's easy to make and I think can be useful if you want to practice at home, or compete with friends.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Twisty-Puzzle-Cover/







Let me know if you liked it !


----------



## Aeoluz (Aug 19, 2017)

Not bad!! For me, I would personally just stick a piece of pape with the template over the colored side of the card, so it looks neater. But nice, been wanting to get a cube cover in a long time!


----------



## trucdev88 (Oct 12, 2017)

hi, 
I am following your all steps. Unfortunately, I cannot find GIOTTO glue. Can I apply other glues? If you have known other glues like GIOTTO, please suggest me immediately. Thank you so much.


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 2, 2017)

trucdev88 said:


> hi,
> I am following your all steps. Unfortunately, I cannot find GIOTTO glue. Can I apply other glues? If you have known other glues like GIOTTO, please suggest me immediately. Thank you so much.


Yes. Any PVA glue works.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks cool. Also welcome to the forums!


----------



## trucdev88 (Nov 7, 2017)

Rafael Paulino said:


> Yes. Any PVA glue works.


Ok. thank you very much. I will try my best to finish it. I will share experience with you.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice tutorial. For me I just used my Valk3 cover box as a cube cover lol. But this is worth to try out.


----------

